# Pour recevoir -Astra/Hotbird/Hispasat- en une seule directio



## mircado (11 Mars 2013)

Bien le salut les amis , 

je suis bien nouveau parmi vous , et aussi un grand amateur en satellite ^^

Bref , je viens de recevoir un décodeur satellite de marque vuplus depuis soirnet.com , qui permet daprès ce qu'ils annoncent de recevoir les chaines cryptés gratuitement ...

Moi , je mintéresse surtout des bouquets et chaines italiennes , françaises , et portugaises , et pour cela , je me trouve obligé de capter trois satellite en une seule direction ( il s'agit de ASTRA 19E° - HOTBIRD 13E° - HISPASAT 30W° ) , surtout que mon voisin m'autorise pas d'installer un motorisé .

j'ai trouvé sur internet que la solution est d'installer une parabole qui porte 3 LNB à la fois et la fixer vers une certaine position ou un truc du genre .

Merci de me donner plus d'information à propos de ce sujet 

Merci d'avance 
Cordialement


----------



## jugnin (11 Mars 2013)

Pour voir les chaines cryptées, nul besoin dune parabole une passoire fait très bien laffaire et cest moins cher !

Cordialement.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Mars 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Pour voir les chaines cryptées, nul besoin dune parabole une passoire fait très bien laffaire et cest moins cher !
> 
> Cordialement.



Ah ça c'était avant. je suppose que le monsieur aura demandé sa carte gratuite auprès des différents opérateurs sinon les chaînes cryptées gratuites, ce sera essentiellement un grand écran noir...
Pour ce qui est du voisin, c'est étrange car je vois pas bien ce qu'une parabole motorisée peut lui faire. Outre le fait que je ne comprend pas très bien de quel droit il pourrait l'interdire, le fait de passer à une fixe pour 3 positions va augmenter la circonférence de la parabole (A mon avis minimum 100 cm) et donc la gène visuelle...
Notre ami Mircado serait mieux orienté sur http://forum.teleparsatellite.com/

Sinon, pour relier ça au forum, on pourra dire que certains matériels usb type Elgato permettent d'entrer un signal sat sur le mac. On n'arrete plus le progrès.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2013)

Mais y a la télé au Portugal ???


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Mars 2013)

Il y une apps pour ça ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2013)

c'est surtout une pub déguisé


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2013)

macinside a dit:


> c'est surtout une pub déguisé


sans doute. et il ne reviendra pas :hein:


----------



## mircado (13 Mars 2013)

sa s'agit un abonnement cardsharing ( illégal ) car je n'ai pas le choix , pour faire un tel abonnement faut etre résident , par exemple pour avoir les chaine belge faut etre en belgique , pour avoir les canal+ faut etre en france , les tvcabo faut etre au portugal ... et c'est pour cela que j'ai tenté cette solution , faites des recherche sur internet

déja ce n'est pas notre sujet , si vous avez une solution à proposer allez y 

merci


----------



## patlek (13 Mars 2013)

mircado a dit:


> les tvcabo faut etre au portugal


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Mars 2013)

mircado a dit:


> déja ce n'est pas notre sujet , si vous avez une solution à proposer allez y
> 
> merci




déménage


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2013)

Moi jai pas la télé, cela doit être pour cela que je ne comprends rien a ce que raconte miracdo...


----------



## mircado (13 Avril 2013)

je px toffrir une cadeau alors


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2013)

mircado a dit:


> je px toffrir une cadeau alors




 je ne comprends rien à ce que raconte miracdo...


----------



## ergu (15 Avril 2013)

mircado a dit:


> sa s'agit un abonnement cardsharing ( illégal ) car je n'ai pas le choix



Tu peux toujours choisir de ne pas regarder de chaîne cryptée.
En plus, c'est gratuit.


----------



## mircado (3 Mai 2013)

merci pour le conseil 
mais sa me convient pas


----------



## kisbizz (3 Mai 2013)

je ne sais comment ni quel satellite il faut mais tu peux avoir un tas de chaines portos .. mon EX belle famille habitant en France ne regardent  que cela  :sleep:


sinon, comment voir des film "sexy" gratuit  ? 
j'ai une grande telé mais il n'y passe jamais rien d'intéressant :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2013)

tu va bien trouvé des gens pour du live


----------

